# Which router table insert?



## GeordieStew (10 Jul 2017)

Hi all

Happy Monday.

I'm going to attempt to make myself a workbench and router table in coming weeks. I've bought some T Track and stuff. 

A bit lost when it comes to router table inserts though. Keen to look at the Kreg ones probably. But there are two types (drilled for triton and undrilled). I'll be using a cheap Katsu 1/4" router to start with. Which insert should I be going for? Is there a better alternative?

Cheers
Stew


----------



## sunnybob (10 Jul 2017)

kreg is the cheapest, and its pretty good. I did have one that warped, but kreg replaced it without question or hassle. If this one causes a problem i will go to stainless steel, which is NOT cheap.

There are a lot of aluminium plates out there in the mid price range, which will not warp the way resin plates can.
You pays yer money and you takes yer choice.


----------



## GeordieStew (10 Jul 2017)

sunnybob":2bl25xx1 said:


> kreg is the cheapest, and its pretty good. I did have one that warped, but kreg replaced it without question or hassle. If this one causes a problem i will go to stainless steel, which is NOT cheap.
> 
> There are a lot of aluminium plates out there in the mid price range, which will not warp the way resin plates can.
> You pays yer money and you takes yer choice.



*Undrilled and Predrilled Plates*
The Precision Router Table Insert Plate is available in three versions, so you can choose the one that best suits your needs.

*Undrilled*: This plate comes without any predrilled mounting holes. Alignment marks engraved on the underside make it easy to center and mount any router using the detailed instructions that are included with the plate.
*Predrilled for Triton*: This plate comes with predrilled holes and mounting hardware to fit Triton M0F001 and TRA001 Routers. With modification, the hole pattern also works with the Porter-Cable 7500 Series.
*Predrilled for Porter-Cable and Bosch*: This plate comes with predrilled holes and mounting hardware to fit the Porter-Cable 690 and 890 Series, along with the Bosch 1617.

I guess I'd be best off with the Undrilled version?


----------



## sunnybob (10 Jul 2017)

Its not easy to drill the holes and keep your router dead centre. you need a bush to centre the router in the hole to be dead accurate.
If you can find a plate drilled for your EXACT model, then its worth a few extra quid to save the hassle.


----------



## marcros (10 Jul 2017)

you will not get a pre-drilled plate for that router. It isnt designed as a table router, so nobody is going to make on e on the off chance that it is used as such.

I havent seen the router, but on most, you can take off the base and use it as a template to mark out. 

The good news is that the router is lighter than a massive 1/2" one, so a phenolic plate shouldnt sag like it otherwise might do.


----------

